# Cricut Easy Press



## TracyB62

Cricut have shown us a new gadget called The Cricut Easy Press. Its a 9 inch square iron that has temp and time setting. You place it on a flat item ie T Shirt then start the timer. It has no pressure just its own weight, its not heavy. Ashish the CEO of Cricut says "No need to press down super hard like you need to with a traditional iron" I am wondering why no their heat press company have made an item like this. I expect because its not really of any use, i will not be purchasing one. I just wondered what all you professionals out their think of it.


----------



## Amw

Think it is a waste of money. I would just buy a real press so you can make more with it. Besides it is a tiny heat platen...so large designs will take forever to make.


----------



## GHEENEE1

I second the heatpress.


----------



## TracyB62

Does anyone think this gadget would put HTV into the fabric so it could be washed, Cricut say it does, but then they would, they are trying to sell it. I have my doubts because its just an flat iron. I have always known that to get a good adhesion you need even heat AND pressure. I have a heat press and just wondered if this gadget was a good idea. I doubt it as well !


----------



## DrivingZiggy

I attempted to watch a couple of videos. I couldn't watch them all the way through because they were really annoying. But, anyhow, it looks like YOU provide the pressure--not that pressure isn't required. So I don't see the point since you can get an entire 5-in-1 press set up (of dubious quality) for the same price.


----------



## elcielo

I think it's probably a good tool for the crafters who are Cricut's primary target market. These are people who would otherwise use an iron, so this item is probably better than an iron. It's also small and can be tucked away easily. They don't create T-shirts a lot, and when they do, it's for their children.


----------



## Emily2017

I think it shall be a good news.


----------



## TracyB62

Good news for Cricut because its followers will buy it or good news for its customers because it will work the same as a heat press? Do you believe it will work ?


----------

